# My DIY Background



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, *** jumped on the wagon here....I have no artistic talent, and not good with tools. This is what I came up with so far...any good?


----------



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, it must be bad if nobody wants to tell me, lol!


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

> Wow, it must be bad if nobody wants to tell me, lol!


Not bad at all! I would try to silcone a bunch of small pieces in the grooves to make it look more natural and silcone a variety of pieces onto your cut out rocks to give them different texture and thickness... Keep it up!!! It isn't easy but it will be worth your while!!!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I would agree with the last post. Add some pieces to fill in the open spaces - review some of the DIY links on this site to get some ideas!

Good luck!


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

well i personally dont like the "stone wall" background because like they say above me, it doesnt look natural. im making my first one too and i just took a piece of foam and started caving so it looks like 1 piece and not a bunch of rocks stacked on top of each other but thats just my preference. heres my thread, it might have some info you want http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... fe38169abf


----------



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

Rick I see what you mean about different texture and thickness. Its hard to tell, but I started that here:



















Now, im not reall sure what you mean about the groves? You tiny pieces inbetween the rocks? And anyone have an idea of how to maybe incorporate some "caverns" in there?


----------



## Robel2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

I read both of the DIY Background directions from Mike and Paul. I used tips 
from both to start on my DIY background. The one thing I wanted to try was ...


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice start so far! You can add rocks to gaps by using Gorilla Glue. Just carve out separate rocks and glue them to places you want. This will also add depth to the BG. Some new rocks could also have caves in them. Good Luck!
:thumb:


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

well said r-dub :thumb: Looks good up to now!


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

i wouldn't add more rocks. it just starts to look cluttered then. instead i would focus on naturalizing and bulking up the rocks youve already got carved out. you're doing it smart to go with few and large. You just gotta make it less perfect and more sloppy. if yah know what i mean. i'll find some examples and post a little later. just keep looking at other peoples tanks and backgrounds and decide what you like and what looks good.

i agree though you need a bit of depth even though you dont want to take up space in your tank. i've seen alot of people have an extension at one side of the tank that looks good. sometimes just at the top too so it creates a cavern kinda feel. good luck! yer on the right track.


----------



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi All - Sorry I had to jump the gun a little, im losing my shop next week (finishing my basement and need to get this project done). I addes/removed some depth as recomended and cut a few holes for caverns. I also put the scoat of cement on today. My questions now are -

1. I used Quikrete Hyraulic cement. How long until the second coat?
2. Do I need to keep adding water to the rocks to keep them wet?
2. In general, how many coats?
3. To add color or Not to add color?
4. Do i need to seal or epoxy this when done?

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

couldn't you seal the cement with drylock?


----------



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm, good question. Has anybody used this before?


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Atvaholic,

I'm quite sure that you don't need to seal the cement! Well i never did and i haven't had any problems. The only thing you need to do is make sure it has cured fully. When it starts to harden, use a spray bottle spray the cement. Overnight I laid wet towels over the background. Also I'm not sure if you know but you should coat it atleast 3 times increasing the density of the cement each time. Once you are finished and it has completely cured... 3-5 days you will need to soak the bg. If your aquarium is empty silcone the background in and find a place where you can fill, let sit and empty it a number of times. This will lower the jump in PH caused by the cement. I had to use the bath tub to do this. You can add colour... I didn't and I don't regret it because it will grow algae ect and this will add some colour.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Forget the cement altogether and just paint the styro with DryLok. The cement will not counter the effects of buoyancy from the styro anyway. Skip the concrete!! I painted mine with DryLok I was kind of the guinea pig. But my test pieces worked very well. My entire set-up is still to be done (someday). But the Drylok seems to be promising. Good Luck!


----------



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks R-Dub. So DryLok is fish-safe then?


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

SO... how did it go?


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

SO... how did it go?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea how did it go??


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

R-Dub do you have pic so far by chance of this?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I want pics!


----------

